# Home chic glitter glow



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone had a call to apply this stuff? Its a sparkle additive that you add to your paint. Turns up the glow in your home.
Add 1 pk per gal for shimmering highlights 
Add 2 pks per gal for twinkling shine
Add 3 pks per gal for dazzling sparkle
sparkle effects for accent walls,ceilings,etc.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bout time...I can now finally finish my basement roller disco.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I used it in a bar that I painted.Glitter painted above the chair rail/faux leather looking finish under.We used two to a gallon.It had a cool looking sparkle under the lights of the bar.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

"Sparkles" was my nickname in high school.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> "Sparkles" was my nickname in high school.


I wasn't aware it changed...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The nearest place that carries it seems to be Casper, WY, a mere 870 miles away. Maybe if I'm on that side of town, I'll pick some up to try.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Lost a job because I was unfamiliar with this product. A paint store told the HO that it could be done by blowing glitter on to a wet ceiling and wanted me to do the same. No thanks-I'd rather starve to death.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

squid said:


> Lost a job because I was unfamiliar with this product. A paint store told the HO that it could be done by blowing glitter on to a wet ceiling and wanted me to do the same. No thanks-I'd rather starve to death.


 All that's glitters is not gold!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

squid said:


> Lost a job because I was unfamiliar with this product. A paint store told the HO that it could be done by blowing glitter on to a wet ceiling and wanted me to do the same. No thanks-I'd rather starve to death.


I think that is probably a different product.Back in the 70's and 80's we did some ceilings with a glitter that was put on that way.Had a special"slinger" that spread it .


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I think that is probably a different product.Back in the 70's and 80's we did some ceilings with a glitter that was put on that way.Had a special"slinger" that spread it .


Ah, the "glitter gun"! I think we still have one somewhere in the shop.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you think those packets are mica powder? I've used mica powder plenty and they have fancy names like "Super Sparkle". They show up best when they are put into a clear medium then applied over a paint.

I recently did a master bath where the walls were base painted a pale robin's egg blue. Then I put Sparkle Blue in some Minwax Polcrylic Gloss, brushed and squeegeed it. When I go back to get pics, I'll post them.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Do you think those packets are mica powder? I've used mica powder plenty and they have fancy names like "Super Sparkle". They show up best when they are put into a clear medium then applied over a paint.
> 
> I recently did a master bath where the walls were base painted a pale robin's egg blue. Then I put Sparkle Blue in some Minwax Polcrylic Gloss, brushed and squeegeed it. When I go back to get pics, I'll post them.


Cool!


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought the stuff from Lowes, Valspar was the brand. I did a lodge in South Lake Tahoe. I thought it was awesome.... after midnight the fairies came and gave the sparkles more power. I really need to lay off the brownies!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

cdaniels said:


> I think that is probably a different product.Back in the 70's and 80's we did some ceilings with a glitter that was put on that way.Had a special"slinger" that spread it .


The existing sparkles were embedded in the acoustic texture and she wanted me to recreate the same look after I sprayed the ceilings. I didn't think it would look the same with either product.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

squid said:


> The existing sparkles were embedded in the acoustic texture and she wanted me to recreate the same look after I sprayed the ceilings. I didn't think it would look the same with either product.


Here's the applicator:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep....that's it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Yep....that's it.


We're in the midst of moving everything to the new shop and I'm curious if our old one will turn up. I'm pretty sure that we'll find things that we haven't seen in 25+ years.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OK,Gough----IF you find it you have to post a picture or whatever of it being used to apply "glitter" to a surface above, like a ceiling. That is your assignment.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> OK,Gough----IF you find it you have to post a picture or whatever of it being used to apply "glitter" to a surface above, like a ceiling. That is your assignment.


FL, do you mean post a picture of it in use?? There's a reason that it's been on some shelf in the shop gathering dust for 25+ years.... In any case, imagine using the tool pictured in post #15, fill the hopper with glitter, point the nozzle toward a just-painted/textured (acoustic) ceiling, and crank handle. Keep moving.

Here's a previous PT thread, with a lot of the same players:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/i-need-glitter-gun-20108/index2/


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, Ok, no stress....I guess I could find a video on it. 

I cannot imagine that it even would work that well. There would be glitter flying everywhere and I bet most of it falls to the floor. That would be funny to see.

( I just always imagine your first name to be Van, so being all artistic and such....)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Ok, Ok, no stress....I guess I could find a video on it.
> 
> I cannot imagine that it even would work that well. There would be glitter flying everywhere and I bet most of it falls to the floor. That would be funny to see.
> 
> ( I just always imagine your first name to be Van, so being all artistic and such....)


No worries. A quick search didn't turn up any videos on either YouTube or Bing Videos.

You're right, glitter does fly everywhere. 

Nice, but Gough is my first name, at least on the internet, and it rhymes with guff...for some reason.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Ok, Ok, no stress....I guess I could find a video on it.
> 
> I cannot imagine that it even would work that well. There would be glitter flying everywhere and I bet most of it falls to the floor. That would be funny to see.
> 
> ( I just always imagine your first name to be Van, so being all artistic and such....)


I also used a glitter dispenser to apply glitter to acoustic ceilings. We would just spray and apply the glitter before the paint dried. We once did a stucco exterior on a ranch style house, and glittered the entire exterior. It does get all over the place.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

if somebody asked me for it I'd give it to em


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

If I tried to keep a popcorn ceiling wet enough, long enough to use that beasty, I would be cleaning up texture and glitter off the floor. Like the old saying goes- I never lost money on a job I never did!


----------

